# custard



## despulix (Nov 14, 2008)

Καλημέρα σας!

Είναι λάθος να μεταφράσουμε την custard ως κρέμα (ζαχαροπλαστικής);

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2008)

Όχι, δεν είναι λάθος:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custard
Depending on how much egg or thickener is used, custard may vary in consistency from a thin pouring sauce (crème anglaise), to a thick blancmange like that used for vanilla slice or the pastry cream used to fill éclairs.


----------



## despulix (Nov 14, 2008)

Πολύ ευχαριστώ...


----------



## danae (Nov 14, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι, αν διάβαζα _κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής,_ άλλο θα καταλάβαινα και όχι custard. Γενικά την custard την έχω συνηθίσει αμετάφραστη.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

Όχι, κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής είναι η κρεμ πατισερί. Υπάρχει στα Ελληνικά κουστάρ πάουντερ Γιώτης. Αλλιώς, κάσταρντ (ή κούσταρντ) ή κρεμ ανγκλαίζ, γαλλιστί.

(αν δεν το καταλάβατε, τα γλυκά είναι η αδυναμία μου. Σλουρπ!)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

Κρεμ Ανγκλέζ (ή Ανγκλαίζ)

Κούσταρ πάουντερ.

Εγώ θα χρησιμοποιούσα το Κρεμ Ανγκλέζ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2008)

Δε συμφωνώ. Όπως λέει η Αλεξάνδρα παραπάνω, crème anglaise είναι μια μορφή της custard. 

Depending on how much egg or thickener is used, custard may vary in consistency *from a thin pouring sauce (crème anglaise), *to a thick blancmange like that used for vanilla slice or the pastry cream used to fill éclairs.

Αν το κείμενο είναι γενικής φύσης, π.χ. λογοτεχνία, δε νομίζω να μην μπορείς να πεις κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής. Ούτως ή άλλως τα συστατικά δε διαφέρουν και, από ό,τι θυμάμαι, ούτε η γεύση έχει καμία τραγική διαφορά.


----------



## danae (Nov 14, 2008)

Η κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής, όπως είπε και ο Ambrose, είναι κάτι συγκεκριμένο και περιέχει οπωσδήποτε αβγά. Η custard, όπως λέει και η Αλεξάνδρα, είναι κάτι πιο γενικό. Η κρεμ αγκλέζ, τώρα, είναι επίσης συγκεκριμένη, με αραιή σύσταση. Αν διάβαζα σε συνταγή "κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής", δεν θα καταλάβαινα custard.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

Καλό είναι όταν συμφωνούμε ή διαφωνούμε με κάτι, να μπορούμε να υποστηρίξουμε και το γιατί. Αλλιώς, να καθόμαστε να τρωγόμαστε μεταξύ μας άνευ λόγου και αιτίας. Αυτό που οι Άγγλοι λένε custard, οι Γάλλοι (και οι Έλληνες ζαχαροπλάστες δεδομένου ότι είναι γαλλικής κουλτούρας) λένε Creme Anglaise.

Μήπως θέλετε και συνταγή; Υπάρχουν πολλές. Θα περιοριστώ στο BBC που δίνει τον ίδιο ακριβώς ορισμό για τα λήμματα custard και creme anglaise:

Crème anglaise

Image: Creme anglaise. This is the French term for the traditional British custard sauce made with egg yolks, sugar and milk and/or cream and flavoured with vanilla. Proper home-made custard is an absolute dream, but don't cut corners or it just won't be the same. The key to making custard is to heat it just enough to thicken, but not too much so that it curdles. A neat trick is to add a little cornflour which will help stabilise the eggs.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2008)

*Κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής *
4 φλιτζάνια γάλα 
1 φλιτζάνι ζάχαρη 
10 κουταλιές της σούπας κοφτές κορν φλάουερ 
2 κουταλιές της σούπας βούτυρο 
6 κρόκοι αυγών 
4 βανίλιες
http://www.sintagespareas.gr/sintages/krema-zaxaroplastikis.html

*Custard cream *
570ml/1 pint milk 
55ml/2fl oz single cream 
1 vanilla pod or ½ tsp vanilla extract 
4 eggs, yolks only 
30g/1oz caster sugar 
2 level tsp cornflour http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/realpropercustard_65614.shtml

Μάλλον δεν τα έχω καταλάβει καλά τότε. Ενδεικτικά πάντως, από συνταγές που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο, τα υλικά είναι ίδια και ο τρόπος παρασκευής δε διαφέρει.


----------



## fofoka (Nov 14, 2008)

Αυτή η συζήτηση μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

Όχι, είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. H κανονική custard δεν έχει αλεύρι. H κρεμ πατισερί έχει. Και αυτή είναι η βασική τους διαφορά.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2008)

Ambrose, ποικιλίες του ίδιου πράγματος είναι. Η μία έχει αλεύρι, αλλά η άλλη έχει corn flour. Μήπως δεν είναι αλεύρι κι αυτό; 
Όταν βρίσκουμε κάπου custard και θέλουμε να το μεταφράσουμε στα Ελληνικά, μπορούμε από τα συμφραζόμενα να καταλάβουμε τι απ' όλα είναι. Καθόλου δεν αποκλείεται πάντως να είναι κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

ΟΚ. Η κανονική παραδοσιακή custard δεν έχει corn flour ή αλεύρι οποιασδήποτε μορφής (Edit: πήζει με τ' αυγό και το γάλα). H κανονική παραδοσιακή κρεμ πατισερί, έχει. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε, έχουν δύο διαφορετικά ονόματα. 

Κι επίσης υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα ότι η έτοιμη κρεμ πατισερί που κυκλοφορεί στην Ελληνική αγορά δεν έχει σχέση με κάσταρντ. 

Αλλά εσείς είσαστε οι μαγείρισσες, αν σας βολεύει η κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής... :)

Υ.Γ. Δείτε κι αυτό: 

Νow, cooked custards can also be used as a base for other desserts. If the custard is thickened with starch (flour/cornstarch) it becomes a pastry cream/crème patisserie and its uses extend to filling tarts, cakes, cream puffs, and éclairs. Its most famous use is in the English Trifle.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2008)

Αμβρόσιε, ο σύνδεσμος που έδωσες παραπέμπει στη συνταγή που έγραψα πιο πάνω η οποία *έχει* κορν φλάουρ. 

Θα πρέπει να μας πει η despulix πώς ακριβώς σκοπεύει να χρησιμοποιήσει τη λέξη για να δούμε μήπως καταλήξουμε κάπου.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2008)

Τι εννοείς δεν έχει κανένα αλεύρι, καμιάς μορφής; Δηλαδή, πώς πήζει; Με αβγά και γάλα; Δεν γίνεται, αγαπητέ μου.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

Φυσικά και γίνεται, γιατί το έχω φτιάξει. 

Έκανα edit στο παραπάνω post μου, δείτε την προσθήκη.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

Κι εδώ το γιατί και πώς γίνεται: http://www.channel4.com/food/recipes/popular-cuisines/british/fresh-egg-custard-recipe_p_1.html


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2008)

Έχεις την καλοσύνη να μας δώσεις -έστω και χοντρικά- τη συνταγή, τα υλικά;


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

Την έδωσα στο σύνδεσμο παραπάνω. Το μυστικό είναι το βράσιμο για πολλή ώρα σε *χαμηλή* φωτιά. Κάπως έτσι γίνεται και η κρέμα καταλάν που είναι το Ισπανικό αντίστοιχο απ' όπου οι Γάλλοι πήρανε την κρεμ μπρυλέ.

Υ.Γ. Θυμίστε μου να σας καλέσω σπίτι μια μέρα (όταν θα έχω κέφια για μαγείρεμα) να σας φτιάξω κρέμα καταλάν (που είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο με την κρεμ ανγκλέζ και το μυστικό της παρασκευής της είναι το ίδιο).


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 14, 2008)

(Και έλεγα να πάω να παρακολουθήσω κάτι σεμινάρια που έκανε ο Παρλιάρος και τελικά δεν πήγα...μέγα λάθος, είδατε που χρειάζονται; )


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2008)

Απ' ό,τι βλέπουμε στη συνταγή που έδωσες, Ambrose, a fresh egg custard thickens only to something akin to fresh pouring double cream. 
Είναι μόνο μια μορφή από τις custard που υπάρχουν, σωστά; Και επειδή δεν περιέχει αλεύρι ή κορν-φλάουρ, είναι ένα ρευστό πράγμα που πρέπει να φαγωθεί αμέσως, και δεν χρησιμοποιείται ως συστατικό άλλων γλυκών.
Αλλά, αν δεις εδώ, τη δική σου συνταγή την ονομάζει custard sauce.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

ΟΚ. Βάλτε κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής, αν θέλετε.

Υ.Γ. Αν την βάλεις στο ψυγείο, πήζει κανονικά. Αν τη θες ζεστή ως κρέμα για να την ρίξεις πάνω από crumbles κλπ με τον παραδοσιακό Αγγλικό τρόπο είναι αραιή.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2008)

Δεν είναι "αν θέλουμε". Είπα ότι μπορεί να προκύψει από τα συμφραζόμενα για τι πράγμα μιλάει το κείμενο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Είναι απόλαυση να διαβάζεις ένα νήμα τρεις σελίδες και να μην καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα (και, σαν μέτρο σύγκρισης, κατάλαβα όλα αυτά που έγραψαν για τον Νεανδροκοιλαδίτη). Για αυτούς που βρίσκονται στις (καταναλωτικές) παρυφές αυτής της επιστήμης και ιδίως για κάποιον σαν εμένα που έχει φάει τόση custard που του έχει βγει από τ' αφτιά, η σωστή μετάφραση είναι *κάσταρντ*. Όχι στα αγγλικά, γιατί έτσι μας προκύπτουν κάποια «κου», ούτε ελληνικές βερσιόν, γιατί έτσι μας προκύπτουν καβγάδες (και μερικές συνταγές, που είναι η καλή πλευρά του νομίσματος). Νομίζω.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2008)

Όταν πρόκειται για το παρασκεύασμα που περιέγραψε ο Αμβρόσιος, συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου να το πούμε κάσταρντ*. Αν όμως από τα συμφραζόμενα προκύπτει ότι μιλάμε για την κρέμα που βρίσκεται μέσα στο μιλφέιγ, τότε "κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής". 

Το αρχικό ερώτημα ήταν "είναι λάθος να πούμε κρέμα (ζαχαροπλαστικής) το custard;" Σ' αυτό το ερώτημα απάντησα, όχι, δεν είναι λάθος. Μπορείς να το πεις και σκέτο κρέμα ή και κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής, εφόσον μιλάει γι' αυτό στο κείμενο.

*Αν και έχω υπόψη μου και άλλη απόδοση, που δεν τη λέω γιατί αυτολογοκρίνομαι ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> Για αυτούς που βρίσκονται στις (καταναλωτικές) παρυφές αυτής της επιστήμης και ιδίως για κάποιον σαν εμένα που έχει φάει τόση custard που του έχει βγει από τ' αφτιά, η σωστή μετάφραση είναι *κάσταρντ*.



Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν συμφωνώ: 

1. Στην Ελληνική ζαχαροπλαστική, χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος κρεμ ανγκλέζ για την custard. Καλώς ή κακώς. Δάνειο-ξεδάνειο από τα Γαλλικά (και οι ίδιοι οι Άγγλοι σεφ το λένε μερικές φορές Creme Anglaise), δεν βλέπω το λόγο γιατί θα πρέπει να εισάγουμε σύγχυση με νέο δάνειο. Ειδικά από τη στιγμή που συμπίπτουν απόλυτα.

Πάντως, συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα σ' αυτό που είπε μόλις τώρα ότι αν στο κείμενο της Despulix ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται (καταχρηστικά, ίσως; ) με την πολύ γενική έννοια που έχουν οι custards (=κρέμες) για να δηλώσει μια "κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής" (βλ. μιλφέιγ), τότε κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής ίσως να είναι όντως το πιο κατάλληλο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> ...δεν βλέπω το λόγο γιατί θα πρέπει να εισάγουμε σύγχυση με νέο δάνειο. Ειδικά από τη στιγμή που συμπίπτουν απόλυτα...


Δεν θα βάλω κάτω τα ευρήματα, για να πω ότι η κάσταρντ έχει 40 ενώ η κρεμ ανγκλέζ/ανγκλαίζ/αγκλέζ (το πρόβλημα ορθογραφίας, πού το βάζεις;) 24.

Ο λόγος που βλέπω εγώ είναι που, αν διαβάσω κρεμ ανγκλέζ, δεν θα καταλάβω τι σημαίνει. Και μετά θα πάω στο Robert και θα διαβάσω "thin custard made with eggs" και θα μπερδευτώ ακόμα περισσότερο.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δεν θα βάλω κάτω τα ευρήματα, για να πω ότι η κάσταρντ έχει 40 ενώ η κρεμ ανγκλέζ/ανγκλαίζ/αγκλέζ (το πρόβλημα ορθογραφίας, πού το βάζεις;) 24.
> 
> Ο λόγος που βλέπω εγώ είναι που, αν διαβάσω κρεμ ανγκλέζ, δεν θα καταλάβω τι σημαίνει. Και μετά θα πάω στο Robert και θα διαβάσω "thin custard made with eggs" και θα μπερδευτώ ακόμα περισσότερο.



Ε, είναι λίγα και καλά. :) Και το πρόβλημα ορθογραφίας, αν ακολουθήσουμε τους κανόνες που έχουν δώσει έγκριτοι γλωσσολόγοι, εύκολα λύνεται... 

Από αυτά που δίνει το Google για κάσταρντ, τα μισά είναι για *σάλτσα* κάσταρντ, ενώ αρκετά αναφέρονται στο ποδόσφαιρο κι ένα ματς με τον Παναθηναϊκό. Τέλος, βλέπω και κάτι άλλα που μιλάνε για ατομικά κάσταρντ -σε παρένθεση πουτίγκα-;;; Παρανόηση του Αγγλικού pudding=γλυκό, επιδόρπιο; Ποιος ξέρει; 

Νομίζω ότι το "Κρεμ Ανγκλέζ" είναι καθιερωμένος όρος στους κύκλους των σεφ, γι' αυτό κι επέμεινα τόσο πολύ εξαρχής. 

Άλλωστε, αν δεις και το αρχικό μου μήνυμα και για κούσταρντ μίλησα και για κάσταρντ και για άλλα πολλά, αλλά ας μην τα μελετήσουμε όμως και πολύ, θα μας κόψουν τ' αβγά... ΛΟΛ.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 14, 2008)

Μα, καλά βρε αθεόφοβοι, χοληστερίνη δεν έχετε...τη σαλμονέλα δεν τη φοβάστε...ήθελα να 'ξερα *πού τα βάζετε* όλα αυτά που τρώτε;


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Θυμίστε μου να σας καλέσω σπίτι μια μέρα (όταν θα έχω κέφια για μαγείρεμα) να σας φτιάξω κρέμα *καταλάν* (που είναι σχεδόν το ίδιο με την κρεμ ανγκλέζ και το μυστικό της παρασκευής της είναι το ίδιο).


Σου το θυμίζουμε. Όσο βρισκόμαστε στις ... *καταλαν*ωτικές παρυφές.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

OK. Προς το παρόν, βολευτείτε με μια εικονική εκδοχή, φίλτατε, ενώ για να εξιλεωθώ στην Αλεξάνδρα και την αγαπητή Παλάβρα θα ετοιμάσω μια σπέσιαλ συνταγή που είχα μάθει τον καιρό που δούλευα στο εστιατόριο... :)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2008)

Πολλές, πολλές αμαρτίες, θα χρειαστεί πολλές κρέμες η εξιλέωση


----------



## despulix (Nov 14, 2008)

Ποτέ δεν περίμενα η ερώτησή μου να προκαλέσει αυτό τον καταιγισμό απαντήσεων, διαφωνιών, παράθεση συνταγών, κτλ. Συγνώμη, δεν το ήθελα!
Οφείλω να σας πω λοιπόν ότι πρόκειται για βιβλίο συνταγών και η εν λόγω συνταγή έχει τίτλο:
Lemon and bay leaf custard και τα υλικά της είναι: double cream (την οποία, σύμφωνα με μια φίλη που της αρέσει η ζαχαροπλαστική, δεν βρίσκουμε στην Ελλάδα κι απλώς λέμε φρέσκια κρέμα γάλακτος με 35% λιπαρά), αβγά και ζάχαρη. Επισημαίνω επίσης ότι δεν περιέχει κορν φλάουρ. Άρα;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2008)

Με τα συστατικά που διαβάζω θα έλεγα:
Kρέμα (κάσταρντ) με λεμόνι και δάφνη.
Ή κρεμ ανγκλέζ με λεμόνι και δάφνη. (Συμφωνώ με τον Αμβρόσιο ότι η δική του συνταγή λέγεται αλλιώς κρεμ ανγκλέζ.)
Οπωσδήποτε όχι κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής, αφού δεν χρησιμοποιείται ως συστατικό για άλλο γλυκό, αλλά ούτε περιέχει αλεύρι ή κορνφλάουρ.

Μη στενοχωριέσαι που προκάλεσες ανταλλαγή γνωμών και συνταγών, πάντως αν από την αρχή είχες δώσει το συγκείμενο, ούτε εγώ θα είχα υποστηρίξει την κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστικής.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 14, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Με τα συστατικά που διαβάζω θα έλεγα:
> Kρέμα (κάσταρντ) με λεμόνι και δάφνη.



Κι εγώ αυτό ψηφίζω. Και σκέτο κρέμα ακόμα, κρέμα με λεμόνι κλπ κλπ.


----------



## danae (Nov 14, 2008)

Υπέρ του σκέτου "κρέμα".


----------



## despulix (Nov 15, 2008)

Εντάξει λοιπόν, λύθηκε το ζήτημα. Κρέμα! Αλεξάνδρα σ' ευχαριστώ και έχεις δίκιο αναφορικά με το συγκείμενο... Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για το χρόνο που διαθέσατε.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Υπάρχει στα Ελληνικά κουστάρ πάουντερ Γιώτης.


 


Ambrose said:


> Κούσταρ πάουντερ.


Όλα καλά, παιδιά (ως φανατικός γλυκατζής το καταφχαριστήθηκα το νήμα), αλλά όχι και "κούσταρ πάουντερ"! Μόνον ο ίδιος ο Γιώτης το ονομάζει έτσι —τυπικός ων—, την ώρα που όλος ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος το αποκαλεί —από μπέρδεμα με το caster sugar (=ζάχαρη άχνη)— _*κάστερ πάουντερ*_. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και το _κούσταρ_ έχει μόλις 8 ευρήματα ενώ το _κάστερ πάουντερ_ 612 (76,5 προς 1!).


----------



## dipylos (Jan 9, 2009)

Τι ωραίο νήμα. Νομίζω υπάρχει double cream στην Ελλάδα, ΦΑΓΕ ή Δέλτα, σε χαρτονένια μικρά κουτάκια και πολύ παχιά, κάπου 60%! Δεν υπάρχει όμως σε όλα τα σουπερμάρκετ. Μάλλον δεν έχει κίνηση γιατί ο πολύς κόσμος προτιμάει πιο λάιτ προϊόντα. Βλακεία, διότι αν βάλεις κάπου λάιτ κρέμα, απλώς καταλήγεις να χρησιμοποιείς πολλαπλάσια ποσότητα. Συν το ότι δίνεις τα ίδια λεφτά και αγοράζεις νεράκι.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2010)

Βρέθηκα στο σούπερ-μάρκετ μπροστά σ' αυτό το προϊόν και ξαφνικά θυμήθηκα αυτό το νήμα!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

To αυστραλέζικο vanilla slice (χωρίς κανένα άλλο προσδιοριστικό, τύπου custard κλπ) είναι το μιλφέιγ; Η βικιπαίδεια έτσι λέει, αλλά οι γκουγκλοφωτό άλλα δείχνουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2015)

Σύμφωνα με τη συνταγή, μοιάζει πιο πολύ με γαλακτομπούρεκο, λόγω του ότι έχει πολύ λίγα φύλλα για να ονομαστεί μιλφέιγ. Από την άλλη πλευρά, όντως χρησιμοποιεί φύλλο σφολιάτας όπως το μιλφέιγ. Ας πούμε ότι είναι κάτι ενδιάμεσο, τα υλικά παραπέμπουν σε μιλφέιγ, αλλά η απουσία πολλών φύλλων δεν συνάδει με τον όρο mille-feuilles.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2015)

Αυτοί οι νταουνάντερ όλα ανάποδα πρέπει να τα κάνουν! :)

Επόμενο: Το cream bun είναι ο μπαμπάς; Διότι αυτό μου θυμίζει στις φωτό. Επίσης, επειδή δεν μπορώ να βάλω «μπαμπάς» στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο του κειμένου μου, κι επειδή είναι μεγάλο για να το πω «μπαμπαδάκι», ισχύει πράγματι αυτό που λένε τα λεξικά ότι ο μπαμπάς λέγεται και σαβαρέν; Οι φωτό των σαβαρέν, πάλι, έχουν όλες φρούτα — έτσι είναι;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2015)

Ο μπαμπάς φτιάχνεται με τη ζύμη που ονομάζεται σαβαρέν. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν παραλλαγές στη γέμιση, αλλά η ζύμη είναι ίδια. Νομίζω ότι πιο σωστό "ζαχαροπλαστικά" είναι να πεις σαβαρέν, όχι μπαμπάς. 

Edit: Αν και βλέπω εδώ ότι η λέξη "baba" ήρθε στη Γαλλία από την Πολωνία πριν από τη λέξη "savarin" - που δημιουργήθηκε ως ποικιλία του baba.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 22, 2015)

(Μουσικό και ενημερωτικό διάλειμμα):

Babaorum


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2015)

Είτε με μία στρώση φύλλα είτε με πολλές, μιλφέιγ είναι και εδώ μιλάει η πείρα (τα έχω φάει όλα). 
Εδώ εις τα φαιδρά Λονδίνα κάποιοι φτιάχνουν το ένα, κάποιοι φτιάχνουν το άλλο, custard slice ή vanilla slice το λένε όλοι, εκτός αν το παίζουν γαλλομαθείς ή οτ πατισερί, οπότε το λένε μιλφόι (έτσι το ακούω εγώ τουλάχιστον). 
Δε χρειάζεται πολύ ψέιρισμα. Παραλλαγές του ίδιου γλυκού προς το οικονομικότερο είναι, και νομίζω μάλιστα ότι η αγγλική εκδοχή με τα λίγα φύλλα είναι πιο πρόσφορη για μαζική παραγωγή. 

ΥΓ Έχω φάει και γαλακτομπούρικο* που είχε φυλλα μόνο από κάτω και κανείς δεν διαμαρτυρήκε ότι δεν ήταν γαλακτομπούρικο. 

* Το γράφω όπως το άκουγα παιδιόθεν, τα μπουρέκια κλπ είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 5, 2017)

Alexandra said:


> Depending on how much egg or thickener is used, custard may vary in consistency from a thin pouring sauce (crème anglaise), to a thick *blancmange *like that used for vanilla slice or the pastry cream used to fill éclairs.


Και σήμερα άκουσα για πρώτη φορά (Άγγλο) να προφέρει τη λέξη _blancmange_ - μου πήρε μερικά λεπτά να αποκρυπτογραφήσω από το «μπλάμανζ»!


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2017)

Noμίζω ότι το μπλαμάντζ το είχα αναφέρει κάπου στη Λέξι. 

Άλλο που δεν θα το γνώριζες, είναι μάλλον το έι πραϊοράι (a priori).


----------



## Philip (Oct 7, 2017)

'Η ακόμα *έι πραϊόραϊ*


----------

